# Need home for my 2 lovely cats



## bigmouse (Feb 18, 2010)

Im looking for a home for my 2 lovely cats. Chase & tiger lilly. Chase is male about 4 years old( full grey colour). and tiger lilly is female about 5 years old(kinda multi coloured, white,brown etc). tiger lilly is more long haired and pretty small. Both have been neutered.
they are so lovely and really need a good home. together would be best as they get on so well. They are very loving indoor cats. they will go out but never venture far and never stay out over night. they like the warmth of home 

both cats are very well behaved. dont bite and dont wreck furniture hehe. they sooooooooo cute! 

looking for a new home for them becuase we have just had our first child and my partner is not very keen on cats 

please could someone take care of my lovely cats .. Im in the nottingham area.......


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

awww i could not part with either one im afraid there so pretty but i hope you fine a good home for them and i hope they can b rehomed together good luck x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

The big grey one looks exactly like my Mums cat 

Have you contacted a local rescue to ask for help, maybe they could help find a suitable home. Beautiful cats, how sad to have to give them up


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Which came first? Partner or cats? I know which one I'd re-home ...


----------



## bigmouse (Feb 18, 2010)

i dont want them in a cage.. hope can find some one as they so lovely..


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

excuse me for being ignorant or have i missed something ,i dont know but why would you have them in a cage ??


----------



## bigmouse (Feb 18, 2010)

i dont have them in cage. i mean i dont want to take them to shelter. and have them in a cage


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

would love Chase sadly to far but im sure youll find homes for them good luck


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

fluffosaur said:


> Which came first? Partner or cats? I know which one I'd re-home ...


I agree...........i am sorry but i would not have a partner that did not accept and love my pets like i did!

If a man ever dared me an ultimatum i know which one i would shut the door on!! And it would not be my pets!!

Sorry i am not helping the situation, but thats my feelings and my opinion.

I suggest you do give them to a rescue because the shelter will make sure they are found the perfect forever home.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

men often use the excuse of a new baby to get rid of cats, nothing to do with any danger to the baby, but it's a control thing and when your hormones are all over the place as a new mum, you go along with it as you are too tired to argue. Often they don't have the same objection to a dog which can kill a child funnily enough.

i hope you can find a home for them but he has had 9 months for this to be sorted if he had these strong feelings....why didn't he help you sort them out then before it becomes an 'emergency' now the baby is here?

i don't think the problem is the cats, it's your partner. what if he doesn't like a toddler screaming, do you give it away as well.

As a new mum the balance of power can change in a relationship if he is the only earner and you have stopped work, some men use this as a way of controlling their partners. 

I would get them on a waiting list for a rescue as soon as you can as everyone is full at the moment, and at least then if they go somewhere and the home doesn't work out, they have somewhere to come back to which they won't have if you rehome them privately - also with a new baby in tow how are you going to be able to home check potential homes? They might even be able to help you home them from your own home by publicising them.

They look lovely cats and you must be totally heartbroken parting with them. But if it were me, I would put my foot down and say no, they are staying.


----------



## bigmouse (Feb 18, 2010)

erm think you all getting the wrong end of the stick here.. im a man. my wife isnt keen on them, lol

she's never had pets before, so doesnt really understand how we feel. but i have to respect her wishes too. 

maybe they might end up staying. but i think its only fair to try and find them a nice home..

so if anyone knows someone who would love these too cats let me know. as they can make some one or a family very happy


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

For rescues you could try Nottingham RSPCA but they have a very small cattery and are unlikely to take them in (not really any extenuating circumstances!)

You could also try Second Chance rescue in Chellaston, Derby or Purrrrfect's rescue "The Kats Whiskers".

There are usually huge waiting lists for rescues so if you want it as even a backup then you should put your name down asap.

Or you could throw caution to the wind and advertise them on gumtree (and hope they don't end up as a sunday lunch... sorry... but I don't trust that site )


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

awwwww, if we hadn't just taken Sooty in I would've loved to have given them a home. They are gorgeous. Good Luck


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

sorry Bigmouse, i used to do homing for Cats Protectoin and i came across this so many times, and it was always the man wanting rid, so i really do say sorry for being so unthinkingly sexist.

i suspect, if it is the lady who wants rid, she will win, as she has the baby as her priority. it's a shame as they are beautiful easy cats, and they don't pose any threat, in fact you could try the tactic that children brought up with pets develop better immune systems etc which is true.

i really hope you can sort something out, as it is a hard year for rehoming any kind of pet.


----------

